
The Head Of Uber's AI Labs Is Latest To Leave The Company - bootload
https://www.axios.com/the-head-of-ubers-ai-labs-is-latest-to-leave-the-company-2306759764.html
======
bootload
confirmation:
[https://www.facebook.com/gary.f.marcus/posts/101551485602847...](https://www.facebook.com/gary.f.marcus/posts/10155148560284743?pnref=story)

